# Congatulations! ..........



## Imi

To chris and Sam (lil-baby-boo)

21st September 2007.

:blue: Baby Noah daniel Spindler was born this morning at 11am!:blue:

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

:hugs::happydance::headspin::happydance::hugs:

He is 9lb 10oz and in sam's words - Amazing!

She had to be delivered in theatre but all is well with mum and baby, Dad is over the moon!

So pleased for you guys and can't wait for pics!

xxx​


----------



## Layla

9lb 10oz !!!!! WOW!!!

Congrats!! :D

xx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif
Wow many congratulations!

What a great weight - brings tears to my eyes thinking about it!


----------



## sophie

Congratulations too u both and welcome Baby Noah, i love his name!
xxx


----------



## loop

awwww huge congrats xxxx


----------



## Tezzy

wow!!!huge congrats!!!

i LOVE the name Noah!!


----------



## Wobbles

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb0e21.gifhttps://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb0e21.gifhttps://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb0e21.gif

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Hels

Fantastic news!

CONGRATULATIONS to you all, cant wait to see pics! Well Done Sam!


----------



## KX

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a fantastic weight and welcome to the world baby Noah xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsE

Congratulations :blue:

Cx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Sam and Chris :D


----------



## Louise

OMG... CONGRATS SAM. :) So pleased for you hun! x x x x x x xx eeeeeeeee!


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrat Chris and Sam!!! Cant wait to see pictures. What a great name. I have always loved the name Noah! :hugs:


----------



## Tilly

Congrats!!


----------



## Lucy

Well done Sam and welcome baby Noah


----------



## Helen

Congratulations Sam. Glad Noah arrived safely. :happydance:


----------



## Mango

Congrats Lil Baby Boo !! :headspin:


----------



## Kina

Congratulations!


----------



## Jo

Oh my, congratulations hunny xxxxxx
and Chris too of course :)


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni can't wait to see pics!!!

xx


----------



## bek74

*CONGRATULATIONS, That is wonderful news. . Look forward to reading all about the delivery and seeing pics of baby Noah.*


----------



## VanWest

*Congrats!! Im so happy to hear things went well!! I was almost a Noah, but was born a girl and was given the name Vanessa  Great Name Choice!*


----------



## Stef

WOW 9lb 10

Congratulations.

XxX


----------



## ishtar

Wow, a big 'un!
Congrats!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

Congrats!


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun glad mummy and baby are both well, cant wait to see pics

xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates


----------



## stephlw25

Congratulations! hope you are both doing well ! :)


----------



## ablaze

congratulations hun! at last :D:D:D hope ur all doing ok xxx


----------

